# Unofficial Census



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> I read that INTP, INFP and INTJ all make up less than 1% of the population..So it's quite concerning and surprising that so many _*RARE*_ people all come on here.. Perhaps a little self misdiagnosis is abound???..


Because we're so rare in the 'real world,' we're drawn to this type of community where we can find people we can relate to.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Eylrid said:


> Of course there is going to be _some_ misdiagnosis, but I think the main thing is that those types are the kind of people who are attracted to PC.
> 
> If they make up 1% of the world population, 1% of 6,700,000,000 is 67,000,000, which is _way_ above the 630 currently on PC (317 INFPs, 189 INTPs, and 124 INTJs).





Azrael said:


> Because we're so rare in the 'real world,' we're drawn to this type of community where we can find people we can relate to.


I have of course considered these points..and there is some merit to them.. (However half of the worlds population still doesn't have access to Computers and/or the internet)..

Intuitively I feel that my hypothesis of people answering questions the way they want to be seen or wish they were, is more likely the cause .. Let's face it.. INFP's and INTP's are the coolest people alive.. So it figures everyone wants to be them..


----------



## Stoic (Aug 7, 2009)

Marino said:


> The Official PersonalityCafe.com Consensus as of 9/15/09, 7:56 PM EST.
> 
> ISTJ - 42
> ISFJ - 16
> ...


Holy INxx Batman!


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> Intuitively I feel that my hypothesis of people answering questions the way they want to be seen or wish they were, is more likely the cause .. Let's face it.. INFP's and INTP's are the coolest people alive.. So it figures everyone wants to be them..


LOL, I'm not sure about that. :tongue: I must admit, I have adapted well to knowing the strengths of my personality type. In fact, I wouldn't rather be any other type. However, this is from the "insider's view." From the outside, which is arguably where I started, it doesn't look all that appealing.

INFPs appear to be emo, irrational, moody, senseless hippies with no grip on reality.
And INTPs appear to be cold, arrogant, obsessive, aloof, nerdy, presidents of the chess club.

Of course, once you have a better understanding of these groups, you realize these are just negative stereotypes. They actually both have wonderful characteristics. But, I don't think from the "outsider's view" anyone would intentional rig their test to make themselves an INFP or an INTP without already knowing the positive details firsthand. :tongue:


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Azrael said:


> LOL, I'm not sure about that. :tongue: I must admit, I have adapted well to knowing the strengths of my personality type. In fact, I wouldn't rather be any other type. However, this is from the "insider's view." From the outside, which is arguably where I started, it doesn't look all that appealing.
> 
> INFPs appear to be emo, irrational, moody, senseless hippies with no grip on reality.
> And INTPs appear to be cold, arrogant, obsessive, aloof, nerdy, presidents of the chess club.
> ...


AT least you realize I am being tongue and cheek..

However.. Going on my hypothesis.. If people are answering with a lack of self awareness or wishful thinking.. and their scores are coming up INFP,INTP.. this would suggest that INTPs and INFPs have very desirable traits indeed..


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm an INTP.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> AT least you realize I am being tongue and cheek..
> 
> However.. Going on my hypothesis.. If people are answering with a lack of self awareness or wishful thinking.. and their scores are coming up INFP,INTP.. this would suggest that INTPs and INFPs have very desirable traits indeed..


That or they use the INFP/INTP traits as excuses for lack of social skills or other things that are hampering their success in life.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Bumping this to show the Enneagram stats:









I figured there wouldn't be so many Twos and Threes, but Fours make up the majority here?! Then why is the Heart Triad forum so dead?


----------



## shygirl (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, I know we have more people on this forum than that! Hopefully this thread gets stickied so we can get more votes on it!


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I knew there would be more intuitive than sensing.


----------

